# Matching existing edge profile, advice appreciated



## tomsawyer85 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm working on a new leaf for an older table, and I could use some help figuring out how best to match the existing thumbnail profile, so that the leaf and the table look like they belong together, more or less. The table top is 13/16 thick, the thickness at the thumbnail is 5/8, and the horizontal distance from the lip to the edge of the table is also 5/8.

So far I haven't found any thumbnail bits that appear to match - MCLS for example comes close but doesn't quite work - which makes me think I may be approaching this the wrong way. Should I be looking for a 5/8 roundover bit with a bearing to produce the thumbnail "lip"? 

And advice would be most appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kerry.


----------



## breezy (Nov 4, 2011)

A photo of the profile that you are trying to copy would be a help. Then we can work out what the best way would be to create it.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If it just has to match closely then the MLSC bit might be the best you can expect. If it has to match perfectly then you would need to re-route the complete edge with a bit that will work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Kerry; make an* exact profile* on graph paper, and send it to these guys...
Quality Saw and Knife Ltd.
(Make a small wax moulding if you don't have any small wood sections?)


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kerry, if what you're looking for is a rule joint, I am wondering if you would be best to re-profile the keeper part - which would be easily matched with a rule joint (two-piece) set.


----------



## tomsawyer85 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Photos of table edge*

Thanks to all who have responded so far - much appreciated. Here are a couple of images of the table edge in question. It looks a lot like a rule joint, come to think of it.

Kerry


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Kerry

That's a fingernail edge profile and they are a pretty standard sort of cutter on (spindle) moulders (like this #078 standard Euro cutter). Can't recall seeing a router cutter for one, though, possibly because it would make for a really big cutter

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Table Edge Router Bits

Katana® Cove and Table Edge Router Bits, Dropleaf Table Sets

TECHNICAL FAQ


----------



## tomsawyer85 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks again for all your help. I've ordered a round-over bit from MLCS that might be large enough to generate the profile I'm after. Seemed like a simple solution, if it works. I'll let you know how the experiment turns out.

Thanks,

Kerry


----------

